# Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

Pressemeldung







*FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!​*
*Gallenkamp: Frau Dr. Breining sollte eine Selbstreflektion vornehmen!​*
„Der Vorwurf seitens Frau Dr. Breining, dass wir die Osnabrücker Jugendpflege einschüchtern würden, ist völlig absurd. Es ist ein weiterer Beleg dafür, dass PETA sich lieber mit haltlosen Vorwürfen in die Öffentlichkeit drängt, anstatt sich mit Tatsachen auseinanderzusetzen,“ 
so der Osnabrücker FDP-Politiker Moritz Gallenkamp. 

Er führt weiter aus:
 „Frau Dr. Breining sollte eine Selbstreflektion vornehmen. Dabei würde Sie eventuell zu der Erkenntnis kommen, dass nicht wir jemanden einschüchtern, sondern PETA, die Organisation, die reihenweise Strafanzeigen u.a. gegen Angler, Fischhändler etc. mit haltlosen Anschuldigungen stellt. Gerade letztes Jahr hat Frau Dr. Breining eine Angelaktion in Osnabrück, gegen die PETA Strafanzeige gestellt hat, scharf verurteilt. Die Strafanzeige wurde eingestellt; die Kosten musste der Steuerzahler tragen. Mit unbegründeten Strafanzeigen begibt man sich selbst in einen potentiellen strafbaren Handlungsbereich.“ 

Er ergänzt: 
„In meiner Stellungnahme habe ich selber gesagt, dass Tierschutz wichtig sei. Grundloses Töten von Tieren oder das reine Fangen zum Posieren lehne auch ich entschieden ab. Ich habe kritisiert, dass die Jugendpflege das Programm sofort auf Druck von PETA aus dem Ferienprogramm rausgenommen hat. Der Vorwurf von PETA, dass während des Angelprograms die Fische aus reiner Lust am Töten gefangen und getötet werden grenzt schon an übler Nachrede. Woher will PETA das wissen? Auch wenn es den Aktionisten von PETA, eine Organisation, die den Einsatz von Blindenhunden verurteilt und deren Organisation in Amerika Hunde, die nicht vermittelt werden, einschläfert, nicht gefällt, dass Tiere getötet werden müssen, wenn man sie essen will, so entspricht das doch der Realität. Entscheidend ist der Respekt vor dem Lebewesen, vor dem Tier und der Natur. Kinder lernen den Respekt vor dem Leben aber nicht dadurch, dass sie Fischstäbchen aus der Kühltruhe holen und denken, dass die Fischstäbchen auf Bäumen wachsen. Abgesehen davon leisten gerade die Angler einen großen Beitrag, wenn es um die Hege und Pflege geht. Was tut diesbezüglich denn PETA?“"

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Moritz Gallenkamp

Kreisvorsitzender


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

Diese Meldung ist sozusagen die "Antwort" der FDP auf die Vorwürfe von PETA zur Einflussnahme:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nun kriechen PETAner wieder aus den Löchern und schimpfen, dass Parteien ihre Mienung nicht teilen:
> http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabruec...osnabruecker-cdu-und-fdp-nach-angelverbotMein



Für mehr Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326014

Auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen ist da bereits aktiv:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326077


----------



## s-mario (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

Ja das ist wieder Mal typisch, Mist bauen und andere dafür zahlen lassen, dafür steht die PETA.
 Wenn sie für *ALLES* selber zahlen müssten, dann hätte es sich schon längst mit PETA erledigt.

 Leider ist es doch so, das der Schwachsinn den sie von sich geben, gerade in größeren Städten auf fruchtbaren Boden ( Hirnen ) fällt, da man gerade dort auf Menschen trifft, die fern jeder Realität leben.

 Gruß,
 Mario


----------



## Riesenangler (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Aber woher soll das Wissen um die Zusammenhänge in der Natur herkommen, wenn etwa 90% der Petaner ihr Leben lang in Hochhäusern in Mitten von Großstädten leben? Wo die Leute ihr wissen von Walt Disneys Bambi haben, wo ein Rehkitz zu einem stolzen Hirsch wird. 
Gruß von der Havel an die Elbe.


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

Moin .

Gibt es Rechtlich nicht die möglichkeit bei falscher 

Anschuldigung das einreichen der Klage  Kostenpflichtig zu 

machen.

Das würde Petra zumindest Geldlich belasten.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

Du kannst nur wegen falscher Anschuldigung anzeigen., ne Anzeigekostenpflichtig machen ist nicht. 

Herr Gallenkamp ist übrigens Jurist......


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

So "großstädtisch" ist Osnabrück natürlich nicht.
160000 Einwohner, wirklich schöne Stadt, 
Aber die Peta-Kommentatoren kommen natürlich auch kaum von dort, sondern reagierten auf einen Aufruf, die Stadt für diese Entscheidung positiv zu bewerten.

Wenn man sich die "Argumentationen" anschaut, 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/StadtOsnabrueck/reviews/?ref=page_internal
dann zeigen diese, dass der Grad der Verblendung jede Realität, jede Basis des Zusammenlebens (Gesetze) längst verlassen hat.
Beispiel:
A)"alles Tierquäler"
B)"Angeln ist legal, nicht tierschutzwidrig, die Ferienpassaktion verstieß gegen kein Gesetz"
A)"Schon klar, dass sich Tierquäler auf _irgendwelche_ Rechte berufen"

Die klaren Worte der FDP, auch zu der Hetzerin Breining, 
https://www.facebook.com/tanja.breining
sind gut, erreichen die Spinner zwar nicht, setzen aber die Stadt weiter unter Druck.

Diese Nummer darf am Ende (Ratssitzung Ende April) so nicht stehen bleiben, sonst haben die Fanatiker ein Exempel statuiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Diese Nummer darf am Ende (Ratssitzung Ende April) so nicht stehen bleiben, sonst haben die Fanatiker ein Exempel statuiert.


So ist es...


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

Moin 

Danke Thomas.Und schade ist es doch.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

klar ist das schade..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

https://www.hasepost.de/peta-anzeige-osnabrueck-jugendamt-einschuechterung-politik-36518/


----------



## 1.Hippo (29. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FDP: Einschüchterungsvorwurf von PETA völlig absurd!*

*"Ja das ist wieder Mal typisch, Mist bauen und andere dafür zahlen lassen, dafür steht die PETA.
 Wenn sie für ALLES selber zahlen müssten, dann hätte es sich schon längst mit PETA erledigt.

 Leider ist es doch so, das der Schwachsinn den sie von sich geben, gerade in größeren Städten auf fruchtbaren Boden ( Hirnen ) fällt, da man gerade dort auf Menschen trifft, die fern jeder Realität leben."*

Da muß ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht geben... Strom kommt aus der Steckdose und Fisch ? kommt von Iglo... weiß...Grätenfrei..paniert...und wächst irgendwo in?.... kann ich mich nicht mehr so richtig erinnern....#d


----------

